

Table Layouts vs. Div Layouts: From Hell to… Hell? - ja2ke
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/04/08/from-table-hell-to-div-hell/

======
ja2ke
Nice to see something admit that, yes, div hell does exist and div/css based
layout isn't intrinsically better -- you have to actuallyactually bother to do
it right to get worthwhile results. Also nice to see it written out that there
is indeed more to semantic markup than replacing your tables with divs and a
stylesheet.

------
intranation
I can't believe this kind of crap is still floating around. Sorry to be harsh
to anyone, but if you call yourself a "professional web developer" and think
that:

a) Tables can even compete with CSS-based layouts; b) Replacing tables with
DIVs is all it takes to do "standards-based" development; and c) Think CSS-
layout is hard

then you probably need to reconsider your profession. The difficulties of this
are well-documented and have been solved long before the current date - can we
move onto real problems now?

~~~
ja2ke
While the article is written in a slightly gratuitous tone, I think it was
intended to be instructional/informative to people who are clearly struggling
to understand how semantic markup works, more than admonishing, scandalized,
or dismissive towards them.

